# So who has ordered 1DX in Canada. Let's keep each other posted.



## MomentForeverImage (Jul 6, 2012)

I've ordered in Toronto.. 

just called the shop last week. 

they said there's supposed to be a shippment coming in last week.. 

but the shipment was late.. and i was told that the shipment of 1DX will arrive any day now.

Let's keep other each posted. Thanks.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 6, 2012)

I was in my dealer's shop this afternoon in Calgary and they haven't even seen a demo model yet, so who knows when it will get here. The fellow I talked to indicated that Toronto and Montreal would probably get them before Calgary - so we wait. 

WesternGuy


----------



## MomentForeverImage (Jul 7, 2012)

WesternGuy said:


> I was in my dealer's shop this afternoon in Calgary and they haven't even seen a demo model yet, so who knows when it will get here. The fellow I talked to indicated that Toronto and Montreal would probably get them before Calgary - so we wait.
> 
> WesternGuy




let's keep our finger crossed ^^ and wait...


----------



## Shnookums (Jul 7, 2012)

I ordered from a smaller shop in Montreal and they still haven't heard from Canon yet. Other, bigger, shops in Montreal received some 1Dx but they have a bigger waiting list so... I'll wait for Canon to deliver to the smaller shops.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice to know that some Canadian shops are getting them - there is still hope for this summer. 

WesternGuy


----------



## MomentForeverImage (Jul 7, 2012)

a small dealer here in torono got some 1DX body as well. but the large dealers here didn't have anything yet..


----------



## gfwyzxj (Jul 7, 2012)

I called Henry's Toronto downtown store last Wednesday. The rep said as Canon Canada requested, the initial batch of 1DXs will directly go to CPS member. Non-CPS member, even placed their pre-order in mid-March will (probably) have to wait until after the Olympics (mid-August) timeframe.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm in Winnipeg and did not order one. I did not call the store and they did not have any information.


----------



## MomentForeverImage (Jul 8, 2012)

that's exactly what i was told.. however they didn't take my CPS membership No. when i placed the order.. so i had to call back and give them my CPS no. they said CPS member will get priority .. but i didn't get any further updates... 



Daniel Flather said:


> I'm in Winnipeg and did not order one. I did not call the store and they did not have any information.


----------



## tbrand (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm in Montreal, but I put a hold on one at Henry's in TO early on (I think it was February). I used my CPS number and was told it would move me up the line. I got an email in June asking me to confirm my postal code, but they did not have an expected date. I haven't heard anything since. Canon did want to know if I was going to the Olympics. I am not. I figure it was for on site support.

To be honest, I bought the 5D Mark III at the beginning of May when the 1DX was being delayed again and again. I'm considering not nabbing the 1DX and going with a second 5D MIII instead. I am actually nervous about that phone call now: "Sir, your 1DX is ready to ship. Shall we charge your card?" "Ummmmmmm...."

Anybody have news on the expected Canadian CPS pricing? 6500$ still?


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

Most sites that I have looked at are quoting a price of $CDN 6,999.00, subject to change.

WesternGuy


----------



## JR (Jul 10, 2012)

I ordered mine from Camera Canada in London Ontario. However because I am not a pro-photographer going to the Olympic, I will likely not be getting it for a while.

I had originally ordered from B&H the first day so I would have gotten the camera this week or so had I not cancel, but with BH being an international order they wanted me to pay in full 4 months ago, so I cancelled...almost regret it now...cant wait to get the 1dx!


----------



## Greatland (Jul 10, 2012)

gfwyzxj said:


> I called Henry's Toronto downtown store last Wednesday. The rep said as Canon Canada requested, the initial batch of 1DXs will directly go to CPS member. Non-CPS member, even placed their pre-order in mid-March will (probably) have to wait until after the Olympics (mid-August) timeframe.


Not sure I understand the relation to the CPS situation. I am a CPS member and I called them and spoke directly with them and they told me in 'NO UNCERTAIN TERMS' that being a CPS member AT ANY LEVEL, would not expedite getting a 1DX!!!!


----------



## kevinmphoto (Jul 10, 2012)

I ordered from Henry's in March and have talked to them two times since. After pre-ordering I was told I was in the top 3 orders. I'm now much lower on the list to receive the 1DX as I am not a CPS member. 

If I get it mid-august that would be awesome but with the way things have been going Sept/Oct seems more likely.


----------



## gfwyzxj (Jul 10, 2012)

When I placed my order in March I asked the same question, if CPS member gets priority and they did say no. Then when I called them last week, all of a sudden they said that they have to fulfill CPS order first.

Now I start to thinking this CPS thing is one way Henry's used to bullsh*ting customers who are anxiously waiting their order to arrive.






Greatland said:


> gfwyzxj said:
> 
> 
> > I called Henry's Toronto downtown store last Wednesday. The rep said as Canon Canada requested, the initial batch of 1DXs will directly go to CPS member. Non-CPS member, even placed their pre-order in mid-March will (probably) have to wait until after the Olympics (mid-August) timeframe.
> ...


----------



## SuperCrazySamurai (Jul 11, 2012)

tbrand said:


> I'm in Montreal, but I put a hold on one at Henry's in TO early on (I think it was February). I used my CPS number and was told it would move me up the line. I got an email in June asking me to confirm my postal code, but they did not have an expected date. I haven't heard anything since. Canon did want to know if I was going to the Olympics. I am not. I figure it was for on site support.
> 
> To be honest, I bought the 5D Mark III at the beginning of May when the 1DX was being delayed again and again. I'm considering not nabbing the 1DX and going with a second 5D MIII instead. I am actually nervous about that phone call now: "Sir, your 1DX is ready to ship. Shall we charge your card?" "Ummmmmmm...."
> 
> Anybody have news on the expected Canadian CPS pricing? 6500$ still?



CPS price is $5900cdn, got that price from camera store in Calgary after they verified my CPS membership. 2 1dx arrived in Edmonton, and it's true that CPS gets priority. Camera store has not gotten their shipment yet as of this afternoon. Vistek is still quoting CPS pricing at 6300. 

I'm number 6 on the camera store list. We'll see how many they get in. 

Keeping my fingers crossed!!

Cheers!


----------



## MomentForeverImage (Jul 11, 2012)

hope u get urs soon.... 8)




SuperCrazySamurai said:


> tbrand said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Montreal, but I put a hold on one at Henry's in TO early on (I think it was February). I used my CPS number and was told it would move me up the line. I got an email in June asking me to confirm my postal code, but they did not have an expected date. I haven't heard anything since. Canon did want to know if I was going to the Olympics. I am not. I figure it was for on site support.
> ...


----------



## gfwyzxj (Jul 12, 2012)

Just added my CPS # to my pre-order at Henry's TO - they have no idea what the CPS price is until the order comes in.


----------



## MomentForeverImage (Jul 12, 2012)

did they say anything about when the order comes in??



gfwyzxj said:


> Just added my CPS # to my pre-order at Henry's TO - they have no idea what the CPS price is until the order comes in.


----------



## gfwyzxj (Jul 12, 2012)

Nope, every time I asked that question I got the standard pre-programmed answer "It's all up to Canon Canada, we have no idea" blah blah blah...


----------



## MomentForeverImage (Jul 12, 2012)

:'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( yeah.. that's what i was told.



gfwyzxj said:


> Nope, every time I asked that question I got the standard pre-programmed answer "It's all up to Canon Canada, we have no idea" blah blah blah...


----------



## jmac1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Got word that mine is shipping to me today from a western Canada distributor. Should have in my hand by Tuesday. I am a CPS member and have been keeping in touch.


----------



## gfwyzxj (Jul 14, 2012)

CameraCanada just put up a notice on their 1DX page saying that they will have a big shipment coming in the next few weeks.


----------



## SuperCrazySamurai (Jul 14, 2012)

SuperCrazySamurai said:


> tbrand said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Montreal, but I put a hold on one at Henry's in TO early on (I think it was February). I used my CPS number and was told it would move me up the line. I got an email in June asking me to confirm my postal code, but they did not have an expected date. I haven't heard anything since. Canon did want to know if I was going to the Olympics. I am not. I figure it was for on site support.
> ...



Got got my notice from The Camera Store in Calgary, they shipped my 1dx on Friday afternoon, should be in my hands on Tuesday.

Cheers


----------



## MomentForeverImage (Jul 17, 2012)

Just picked up my 1DX today in Toronto at Vistek!


----------



## Shnookums (Jul 18, 2012)

I have been on the pre-order list of a smaller store in Montreal since the day of te announcement and never got any call from them. But, I ordered Monday online with CameraCanada in London Ontario and they shipped my 1Dx one yesterday, only one day after I ordered it

I should have it by today or tomorrow. Give them a call or order online! 

Good luck to all!


----------



## gfwyzxj (Jul 18, 2012)

I called CameraCanada this morning and they said their current wait list has 0 people. So I put my name on their list and as soon as they receive another shipment they will ship mine out.


----------



## gfwyzxj (Jul 18, 2012)

CameraCanada received 4 units last week.


----------



## davehollandpics (Jul 18, 2012)

I got a 1Dx, a WFT-E6 and an ST-E3-RT from the Camera Store in Calgary today. My serial number was #36 so there aren't that many in North America that have gone out yet.

For what it is worth, I am CPS and heading to London.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 19, 2012)

For those of us among the uninitiated 8), will someone tell me what a "CPS" is and how I get one?  Thanks.

WesternGuy


----------



## Rob Wiebe (Jul 19, 2012)

The CPS program is available to full-time and part-time imaging professionals that meet the membership level requirements of equipment ownership and business status

See here: http://www.canon.ca/inetCA/subCategoryHome?msegid=5&catid=4345&scatid=4346


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you. I appreciate your letting me know about this. 

WesternGuy


----------



## SuperCrazySamurai (Jul 19, 2012)

davehollandpics said:


> I got a 1Dx, a WFT-E6 and an ST-E3-RT from the Camera Store in Calgary today. My serial number was #36 so there aren't that many in North America that have gone out yet.
> 
> For what it is worth, I am CPS and heading to London.



Got my 1DX yesterday, my serial number is 52. I'm CPS also.

Cheers!


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 20, 2012)

I got my 1D X from the Camera Store today. My serial number is 104. I guess I will be keeping my self occupied for the next few days or more.  

WesternGuy


----------



## JR (Jul 20, 2012)

WesternGuy said:


> I got my 1D X from the Camera Store today. My serial number is 104. I guess I will be keeping my self occupied for the next few days or more.
> 
> WesternGuy



Got mine this week and i got serial number #27

I wonder though if those serial are for Canada only and that in the US they have different serial numbers...


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 20, 2012)

JR, I was told that I had the 104th one in North America, so I am guessing that the numbers are for both Canada and the United States. Doesn't really matter - I have mine in time for my African safari in early September and that is all that matters to me.

WesternGuy


----------



## JR (Jul 21, 2012)

WesternGuy said:


> JR, I was told that I had the 104th one in North America, so I am guessing that the numbers are for both Canada and the United States. Doesn't really matter - I have mine in time for my African safari in early September and that is all that matters to me.
> 
> WesternGuy



Cool! Good luck with that. The tracking on the focus system is unreal! Never seem such an amazing af system for moving subject! Even betterr than my D4!

Enjoy!


----------



## rdalrt (Jul 24, 2012)

Just got home with mine.


----------

